# tknowlton's List Challenge



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

I am a list geek. I really enjoy lists. So I made this crazy list over the past couple of days for my new friends on TC. This is really just for fun and to get to know you and your musical tastes. I hope you enjoy it! Although I anticipate the use of primarily classical music, feel free to use any type of music you like. 

Bonus points if you complete the whole list and do not use the same work more than once!

1.	One of the first classical works you fell in love with
2.	A work you consider highly overrated
3.	A work you consider highly underrated
4.	In Hell, this would be the only work to listen to
5.	You might be embarrassed to admit you like this work
6.	A waltz you enjoy
7.	A march you enjoy
8.	A piece of music to pleasantly lull you to sleep
9.	A work used in a movie (and name the movie)
10.	A work used in a cartoon, video game, or commercial
11.	Simple
12.	Complex
13.	A Requiem
14.	Reminds you of your childhood
15.	Reminds you of your adolescence
16.	Recommend a work to a 6 year old
17.	Recommend a work to a 12 year old
18.	Recommend a work to an 18 year old
19.	Romantic Love
20.	Death
21.	Hope
22.	Despair
23.	Naïve/Childlike
24.	War
25.	Apocalypse
26.	An absolute masterpiece
27.	Happy
28.	Sad
29.	Fear
30.	Anger
31.	One hit wonder
32.	Religious
33.	Nocturne
34.	Strings only or strings emphasis
35.	Brass only or brass emphasis
36.	Woodwind only or WW emphasis
37.	Percussion only or Percussion emphasis
38.	Choral (alone or minimal accompaniment)
39.	Choral with Instrumental Ensemble
40.	Piano
41.	Organ
42.	Piano Concerto
43.	Violin Concerto
44.	Cello Concerto
45.	Woodwind Concerto
46.	Brass Concerto
47.	Opera sung in Italian
48.	Opera sung in German
49.	Opera sung in English
50.	Favorite Artsong/Lieder
51.	Wedding
52.	Funeral
53.	Music for your own funeral
54.	Melody
55.	Harmony
56.	Rhythm
57.	Holy
58.	Unholy
59.	Natural
60.	Mechanical
61.	Extrovert
62.	Introvert
63.	Fragile
64.	Indestructible
65.	Based on a work of literature
66.	String Quartet
67.	A Sonata
68.	An Etude
69.	A Ballet
70.	Jazz or Jazz Influenced
71.	Succinct
72.	Large duration
73.	Virtuosic
74.	Soprano aria
75.	Tenor aria
76.	Halloween
77.	Christmas/Holiday Carol
78.	Unaccompanied (non-keyboard) 
79.	Duet
80.	Trio
81.	Quartet
82.	Quintet
83.	Electronic
84.	Truly innovative
85.	Party!
86.	Ancient
87.	Modern
88.	Outer Space
89.	Traveling music
90.	Meditation
91.	Sex
92.	USA
93.	France
94.	Germany
95.	Italy 
96.	Spain
97.	Russia
98.	Asia
99.	South America
100.	Africa
101.	Eastern European


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I am an anti-listian, but I have discovered Liszt  I am unable to rank in any meaningful way any piece of music, colour, book or anything according to how wonderful, great (or any other adjective) it is.

But I admire your rubricizing


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

One of the problems I have with lists is that I can rarely come up with just one response. Like with the above I could come up with tons of responses or nothing.

The only question I can answer with one work is the first one: One of the first classical works you fell in love with.

The answer would be Rimsky-Korsakov's _Scheherazade_.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

I've answered everything on your list at one time or another at TC, so I'll hafta do searches for those answers (some of which I don't remember), since I'd hate to misguide (and lose bonuses)...so I'll be back when I have them all.:tiphat:


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I prefer lists of one item or less. Sorry. (Though I do remain a long time fan of pianist Eugene List. The more from that List, the better.)


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

I'll play. These aren't _bests_ or even _favorites_. I just played a game of free association.

1.	One of the first classical works you fell in love with - *Brahms: Symphony No. 2*
3.	A work you consider highly underrated - *Ives: Orchestral Set No. 2*
6.	A waltz you enjoy - *Bill Evans: "Waltz for Debby"*
7.	A march you enjoy - *Art Blakey & the Jazz Messengers - "Blues March"*
8.	A piece of music to pleasantly lull you to sleep - *Brahms: Lullabye*
9.	A work used in a movie (and name the movie) - *Górecki: Symphony No. 3 / Fearless (Peter Weir, director)*
13.	A Requiem - *Berlioz's Requiem*
14.	Reminds you of your childhood - *Hall & Oates: Abandoned Luncheonette*
15.	Reminds you of your adolescence - *Genesis: A Trick of the Tail*
16.	Recommend a work to a 6 year old -* Doc Watson: "Froggy Went a Courtin'"*
17.	Recommend a work to a 12 year old - *Beethoven: Symphony No. 5*
18.	Recommend a work to an 18 year old - *Mahler: Symphony No. 1*
19.	Romantic Love - *Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette*
20.	Death - *Shostakovich: Symphony No. 14*
21.	Hope - *Mahler: Symphony No. 2 "Resurrection"*
22.	Despair - *Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde, "Das Trinklied vom Jammer der Erde"*
23.	Naïve/Childlike - *Mahler: Symphony No. 4, final movement*
24.	War - *Shostakovich: Symphony No. 8*
26.	An absolute masterpiece - *Ives: Piano Sonata No. 2 "Concord"*
27.	Happy - *Louis Armstrong: "Hobo, You Can't Ride This Train"*
28.	Sad - *Billie Holiday: "Billie's Blues"*
30.	Anger - *Verdi: Requiem, Dies Irae*
31.	One hit wonder - *The Knack: "My Sharona"*
33.	Nocturne - *Chopin's Nocturnes (all of them)*
34.	Strings only or strings emphasis - *Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras No. 1*
35.	Brass only or brass emphasis - *Bruckner: Symphony No. 8* 
37.	Percussion only or Percussion emphasis - *Duke Ellington Orchestra: "Duael Fuel, Parts I, II & III"*
39.	Choral with Instrumental Ensemble - *Ralph Vaughan Williams: Sea Symphony*
40.	Piano - *Beethoven's Piano Sonatas (all of them)*
42.	Piano Concerto - *Beethoven's Fourth PC*
43.	Violin Concerto - *Sibelius' VC*
44.	Cello Concerto - *Dvorak's Cello Cto*
45.	Woodwind Concerto - *Nielsen's Clarinet Cto*
47.	Opera sung in Italian - *Verdi: La Traviata*
48.	Opera sung in German - *Weber: Der Freischütz*
49.	Opera sung in English - *Britten: Billy Budd*
50.	Favorite Artsong/Lieder - *Many by Charles Ives*
53.	Music for your own funeral - *Emmylou Harris: "The Darkest Hour is Just Before Dawn"*
54.	Melody - *Schubert's songs*
55.	Harmony - *Miles Davis: Kind of Blue*
56.	Rhythm - *Wayne Shorter: "Indian Song" (Joe Chambers, drums)*
57.	Holy - *Everything by Bach*
58.	Unholy - *Black Sabbath's records with Ozzy*
59.	Natural - *Schubert: Piano Sonata Op. 78, D.894*
64.	Indestructible - *Art Blakey & the Jazz Messengers: "Hammerhead" (Wayne Shorter, composer)*
65.	Based on a work of literature - *Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade*
66.	String Quartet - *Schubert: Death & the Maiden*
67.	A Sonata - *Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 3*
68.	An Etude - *Rachmaninov: Études-Tableaux, Op. 33, No. 2*
69.	A Ballet - *Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake*
70.	Jazz or Jazz Influenced - *John Coltrane: A Love Supreme*
71.	Succinct - *Charles Ives: "Ann Street"*
72.	Large duration - *Mahler: Symphony No. 3*
73.	Virtuosic - *Liszt: Transcendental Etudes*
78.	Unaccompanied (non-keyboard) - *Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Capriccio diabolico, for guitar ("Omaggio a Paganini"), Op. 85*
79.	Duet - *Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances (two-piano version)*
80.	Trio - *Brahms: Horn Trio*
81.	Quartet - *Ives: String Quartet No. 2*
82.	Quintet - *Schubert: String Quintet in C major, D.956*
83.	Electronic - *Tomita's arrangement of Charles Ives' "The Unanswered Question"*
84.	Truly innovative - *Charlie Parker: "Koko"*
85.	Party! - *James Brown: "Mother Popcorn"*
86.	Ancient - *Fairport Convention: "Tam Lin"*
87.	Modern - *T.S. Eliot - "The Wasteland"* 
88.	Outer Space - *Miles Davis: Bitches Brew*
89.	Traveling music - *Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 "Eroica"*
90.	Meditation - *Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune*
91.	Sex - *Ravel: Bolero*
92.	USA - *Ives: Orchestral Set No. 1, "Three Places in New England"*
93.	France - *Debussy: La Mer*
94.	Germany - *Schumann: Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish"*
95.	Italy - *Respighi: The Pines of Rome*
96.	Spain - *Granados: Goyescas*
97.	Russia - *Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring*
98.	Asia - *Toshiko Akiyoshi: Tales of a Courtesan*
99.	South America - *Jorge Ben: "Ponta de Lança Africano (Umbabarauma)"*
100.	Africa - *James Carter: The Castles of Ghana*
101.	Eastern European - *Szymanowski: Stabat Mater *


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Bring it on:

1.	Chopin's Ballade in g minor was the earliest work I can think of that I adored
2.	Tbh, Brahms' first has always been cold to me
3.	Medtner's "Night Wind" Sonata doesn't get enough praise
4.	In Hell, I would be forced to listen to Liszt's Hungarian Rhapsody 15 on repeat  :devil:
5.	I'm a little embarrassed to admit I really like Liszt's Fantasy on Beethoven's Ruins of Athens. There's really no substance, but that annoying little "Turkish March" always gets in my head
6.	I love Chopin's "Grand Valtz Brillante" op. 34 no. 2
7.	Maybe it's my inner patriot that loves Sousa's Stars and Stripes Forever
8.	I don't really listen to music to help me sleep, but the second movement of Rachmaninov's Second Piano Concerto is soothing
9.	Debussy's Claire de Lune, orchestral version, used in Ocean's 11
10.	Wagner's Tannhauser Overture used in the Looney Tunes, "What's Opera Doc?"
11.	Chopin Prelude no. 7 is extra simple
12.	Beethoven's Grosse Fuge is extra complex
13.	Faure's Requiem
14.	Tchaikovsky's Nutcracker Suite makes me think of childhood b/c I was in a play version of the Nutcracker in 4th grade and had to dance to the dance of the reeds dressed as a rasin
15.	Tchaikovsky's Concert Fantasy for piano and orchestra reminds me of my teen years because I loved it
16.	6 year old: Check out Prokofiev's Peter and the Wolf
17.	12 year old: Check out the first two movements of Shostakovich's First Symphony
18.	18 year old: Check Brahms' Piano Concerto no. 1
19.	Romantic Love: Wagner Liebestod from Tristan und Isolde
20.	Death: Cliche, but Chopin's Funeral March from the second piano sonata
21.	Hope: Adagio of Bruckner's 9th
22.	Despair: Shosty's eight string quartet
23.	Naïve/Childlike: First movement of Shosty's second piano concerto
24.	War: Prokofiev's second symphony
25.	Apocalypse: First movement of Shosty's fifth
26.	An absolute masterpiece: Mahler's 9th
27.	Happy: Mozart's Piano Concerto 21
28.	Sad: Bach's Chaconne from the second violin partita
29.	Fear: Liszt's Nuages Gris
30.	Anger: Prokofiev's Piano Concerto 2
31.	One hit wonder: Ponchielli Dance of the hours
32.	Religious: Bach's Mass in B minor
33.	Nocturne: Chopin op. 55 no. 2
34.	Strings only or strings emphasis: Tchaikovsky Serenade in C
35.	Brass only or brass emphasis: First movement of Mahler's fifth [dat solo trumpet tho]
36.	Woodwind only or WW emphasis: Stravinsky Concerto for piano and winds
37.	Percussion only or Percussion emphasis: Reich Six Marimbas
38.	Choral (alone or minimal accompaniment): Rachmaninov's Vespers/All Night Vigil
39.	Choral with Instrumental Ensemble: Poulenc's Gloria
40.	Piano: Scriabin Sonata 5
41.	Organ: Bach Fantasia and Fugue in b minor bwv 544
42.	Piano Concerto: Ravel's in G
43.	Violin Concerto: Berg's
44.	Cello Concerto: Elgar's
45.	Woodwind Concerto: Copland's for Clarinet
46.	Brass Concerto: Mozart's for Horn in Eb no. 2
47.	Opera sung in Italian: Verdi's Macbeth
48.	Opera sung in German: Strauss' Salome
49.	Opera sung in English: Britten's Merchant of Venice
50.	Favorite Artsong/Lieder: Schubert's Auf dem wasser zu singen
51.	Wedding: Idk if this counts, but the first movement of Mendelssohn's third organ sonata has a nice procession vibe to it
52.	Funeral: Liszt's Funeral Prelude and March
53.	Music for your own funeral: Most def out of place, but Medtner's Violin Sonata 1. I don't want people to be all sad and mopey, I want them to be happy I lived
54.	Melody: The slower/nostalgiac part of Liszt's Vallee d'Obermann
55.	Harmony: Idk I don't normally think of harmony in a piece, I would say some of the variations from the "war march" of Shosty's seventh symphony
56.	Rhythm: Without a doubt, Stravinsky's Rite of Spring
57.	Holy: I get a sacred vibe from Kilar's first piano concerto [movments 1 and 2]
58.	Unholy: Scriabin's 6th is bleak
59.	Natural: Ravel's Pavane for a Dead Princess
60.	Mechanical: The fugue from Beethoven's Hammerklavier
61.	Extrovert: The Gavotte's of Bach's Third Orchestral Suite
62.	Introvert: Busoni's Fantasia nach Bach
63.	Fragile: Mozart's Piano Sonata in C no. 16 [the easy one]
64.	Indestructible: Last movement Beethoven's fifth
65.	Based on a work of literature: Schumann's Kreisleriana
66.	String Quartet: Mozart's 3rd in C
67.	A Sonata: Beethoven Sonata no. 32
68.	An Etude: Chopin's "The Ocean" Etude
69.	A Ballet: Prokofiev's Romeo and Juliet
70.	Jazz or Jazz Influenced: Gershwin's Rhapsody in Blue
71.	Succinct: That Beethoven Bagatelle that can be played in like 7 seconds
72.	Large duration: Wagner Die Meistersinger...
73.	Virtuosic: Stravinsky-Agosti piano transcription of pieces from the Firebird
74.	Soprano aria: Mozart, The Magic Flute, Der Hölle Rache kocht in meinem Herzen
75.	Tenor aria: Verdi, Rigoletto, Donna e Mobile
76.	Halloween: Saint Saens Danse Macabre
77.	Christmas/Holiday Carol: Traditional, Adeste Fideles
78.	Unaccompanied (non-keyboard): Bach Cello Suite no. 6 
79.	Duet: Ravel's String Duo Sonata
80.	Trio: Dvorak's Piano Trio no. 1
81.	Quartet: Brahms Piano Quartet no. 3 c minor
82.	Quintet: Medtner's Piano Quintet
83.	Electronic: Berio's Sinfonia
84.	Truly innovative: Reich Come Out
85.	Party!: Non-classical: Deadmau5 Superliminal. Classical: Liszt Hungarian Rhapsody no. 2, friska
86.	Ancient: Ancient Greek music is cool
87.	Modern: John Adams Harmonielehre
88.	Outer Space: Prokofiev's Symphony 3 makes me think of planets
89.	Traveling music: Reich Different Trains
90.	Meditation: John Luther Adams, Become Ocean
91.	Sex: Shosty Waltz from Variety Suite [the famous one]
92.	USA: Joplin's the Entertainer
93.	France: Chaminade Theme and Variations
94.	Germany: Beethoven Symphony 9
95.	Italy: Rossini Thieving Magpie overture
96.	Spain: Albeniz Iberia
97.	Russia: Rachmaninov Symphonic Dances
98.	Asia: Unfortunately, Lou Harrison's Double Concerto for Violin and Cello and Gamelan
99.	South America: Villa-Lobos Etudes for Guitar
100.	Africa: Unfortunately [again] Saint Saens' Piano Concerto 5 mov. 2
101.	Eastern European: Bartok's Violin Duet "Harvest Song"


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

*1.	One of the first classical works you fell in love with*
Mahler - Das Lied von der Erde
*2.	A work you consider highly overrated*
Beethoven - Symphony No 9
*3.	A work you consider highly underrated*
Hilding Rosenberg - Thre Sonats for Solo Violin
*4.	In Hell, this would be the only work to listen to*
Strauss - An der schönen blauen Donau
*5.	You might be embarrassed to admit you like this work*
JAB - Jesu, Joy of Man's Desiring ...
*6.	A waltz you enjoy*
Stravinsky - Waltz from "Three Dances; Tango, Waltz, Ragtime"
*7.	A march you enjoy*
Viktor Widkvist - Under blågul fanav 
*8.	A piece of music to pleasantly lull you to sleep*
Rachmaninov - Vesper
*9.	A work used in a movie (and name the movie)*
Shostakovich - Symphony No 10 (battleship Potemkin, non original music)
*10.	A work used in a cartoon, video game, or commercial*
Mussorgsky - Night on Bald Mountain (arr Stokowski / Fantasia)
*11.	Simple*
Mozart - Twelve Variations on "Ah vous dirai-je, Maman", K. 265/300e
*12.	Complex*
Dror Feiler - Müll
*13.	A Requiem*
Verdi
*14.	Reminds you of your childhood*
Mozart - Symphony No 40
*15.	Reminds you of your adolescence*
Schubert - March Militaire
*16.	Recommend a work to a 6 year old*
Ernst Krenek - Drei Lustige Märsche Für Blasorchester Op. 34
*17.	Recommend a work to a 12 year old*
Bernhard Parmegiani - la creation du monde 
*18.	Recommend a work to an 18 year old*
Chinary Ung - Seven Mirrors
*19.	Romantic Love*
Robert Schumann - Liederkreis of Joseph von Eichendorff, Op. 39
*20.	Death*
Friedrich Cerha - Requiem für Rikke
*21.	Hope*
Fredrik Magle - Håbet
*22.	Despair*
Eino Tamberg - Suite from the ballet 'Joanna Tentata', Op.37a
*23.	Naïve/Childlike*
Steve Reich - Clapping music
*24.	War*
Holst - Planets, Mars
*25.	Apocalypse*
Wagner - Ride of the Valkyres
*26.	An absolute masterpiece*
John Philip Sousa - Liberty Bell 
*27.	Happy*
Bela Bartok - Allegro Barbaro
*28.	Sad*
Bach - Cello Suite No 2 Courante
*29.	Fear*
Stavinsky - Rite of spring, part two
*30.	Anger*
Boulez - Le Marteau sans Maitre 
*31.	One hit wonder*
Rachmaninov - Prelude Op 2 No 3 C Sharp minor
*32.	Religious*
Heiner Goebbels - so that blood dropped to the earth
*33.	Nocturne*
Erik Satie - Deux Reveries nocturnes 
*34.	Strings only or strings emphasis*
Beat Furrer - Third String Quartet
*35.	Brass only or brass emphasis*
Jim Parker - A Londoner in New York
*36.	Woodwind only or WW emphasis*
Jolivet - Serenade for oboe, piano & wind quintet 
*37.	Percussion only or Percussion emphasis*
Iannis Xenakis - Pleiades
*38.	Choral (alone or minimal accompaniment)*
Anders Hillborg - Mouyayoum 
*39.	Choral with Instrumental Ensemble*
Shostakovich - Symphony No 13
*40.	Piano*
William Alwyn - Fantasy Waltzes 
*41.	Organ*
Marcel Dupré - Trois Préludes et Fugues Op 7
*42.	Piano Concerto*
Bela Bartok - No 2
*43.	Violin Concerto*
Allan Pettersson - No 2
*44.	Cello Concerto*
Ligeti
*45.	Woodwind Concerto*
Eliot Carter (Oboe)
*46.	Brass Concerto*
Jan Sandström - Trombone Concerto No. 1 "Motorbike Odyssey "
*47.	Opera sung in Italian*
Berio - Un re in ascolto
*48.	Opera sung in German*
Alban Berg - Lulu
*49.	Opera sung in English*
Michael Tippett - King Priam
*50.	Favorite Artsong/Lieder*
Maurice Ravel - Le Réveil de la Marieé
*51.	Wedding*
Widor - Toccata from Symphony for Organ No. 5
*52.	Funeral*
Bach - Messe im H-moll 
*53.	Music for your own funeral*
Mahler - Kindertotenlider; Oft den ich..
*54.	Melody*
Debussy - Mélodies De Jeunesse 
*55.	Harmony*
Schubert - String Quartet No 14
*56.	Rhythm*
Katsohiro Tsubonoh - Ripple in the wind
*57.	Holy*
Stravinsky - Firebird
*58.	Unholy*
Tüür - Magma
*59.	Natural*
Kevin Volans - Hunting/Gathering
*60.	Mechanical*
György Ligeti - Poème symphonique
*61.	Extrovert*
Khachaturian - Spartacus
*62.	Introvert*
Francis Dhomont - Jalons
*63.	Fragile*
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - Adagio for Glass Armonica in C-Major,
*64.	Indestructible*
HK Gruber - Movement 7; "Mr Superman" from Frankenstein!!
*65.	Based on a work of literature*
Schönberg - Gurre-lieder 
*66.	String Quartet*
Åke Hermanson - Lyrisk metamorfos opus 2
*67.	A Sonata*
Franck - Violin Sonata
*68.	An Etude*
Brian Fernehuogh - Etudes transcendantales 
*69.	A Ballet*
Maurice Ravel - Daphnis et Chloé
*70.	Jazz or Jazz Influenced*
Gershwin - Rhapsody in blue
*71.	Succinct*
Webern - Variations for Orch, Op. 30
*72.	Large duration*
Erik Satie - Vexations
*73.	Virtuosic*
Paganini - 24 Caprices for Violin
*74.	Soprano aria*
Bellini - Norma; Casta Diva
*75.	Tenor aria*
Leoncavallo - Pagliacci; "Vesti la giubba"
*76.	Halloween*
Kalevi Aho - Theremin Concerto
*77.	Christmas/Holiday Carol*
Liszt - Christmas Three Suite
_78.	Unaccompanied (non-keyboard)_ 
Berio - Sequenza V for trombone
*79.	Duet*
Ravel - Sonate pour violon et violoncelle 
*80.	Trio*
Cornelius Cardew - String Trio No 2
*81.	Quartet*
Daniel Levitan - Marimba Quartet
*82.	Quintet*
Ruth Crawford Seeger - Suite for Wind Quintet
*83.	Electronic*
Francisco Lopez . belle confusion 969
*84.	Truly innovative*
Jacopo Peri - Dafne
*85.	Party!*
Minoru Miki - Marimba Spiritual
*86.	Ancient*
Anonomus - Battle Music for Water Organ (10 BC)
*87.	Modern*
Stockhausen - Montag am licht
*88.	Outer Space*
Åke Hodell - Cerberus, the Hellhound
*89.	Traveling music*
Mahler - Symphony No 4
*90.	Meditation*
George Crumb - Ancient Voice of Children 
*91.	Sex*
David Lang - Pierced
*92.	USA*
Meredith Monk - Mercy
*93.	France*
Messiaen - la Nativité du Seigneur 
*94.	Germany*
Hanns Eiseler - Deutsche Sinfonie Op. 50
*95.	Italy *
Luigi Nono - Prometeo - Tragedia dell' ascolto
*96.	Spain*
Cristóbal Halffter - Fractal, for saxophone quartet (1990)
*97.	Russia*
Rachmaninov - Symphoniv Dances Op 45
*98.	Asia*
Wenjing Guo - Concertino för pipa och ensemble
*99.	South America*
Luis Gianneo - Concerto Ayamara (1941-42)
*100.	Africa*
Charles Uzor - Shakespeare's Sonnet 65 
*101.	Eastern European*
Dalibor Bukvic - Diptych for piano and ten woodwinds

And Now You have to listen to the list(s) tknowlton!

/ptr


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

ptr said:


> And Now You have to listen to the list(s) tknowlton!
> 
> /ptr


That is an impressive list with a number of works I am totally unfamiliar with. I'm looking forward to giving a listen! Thanks for the list!!!


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

1.	One of the first classical works you fell in love with *Beethoven, "Moonlight" sonata*
2.	A work you consider highly overrated *Mozart, PC 21*
3.	A work you consider highly underrated *Schnittke, Viola Concerto*
4.	In Hell, this would be the only work to listen to *Satie, Vexations*
5.	You might be embarrassed to admit you like this work *Barber, Adagio for Strings*
6.	A waltz you enjoy *Brahms' in A Flat for piano*
7.	A march you enjoy *Chopin, Marche Funebre*
8.	A piece of music to pleasantly lull you to sleep *Bach, Air from Suite #3*
9.	A work used in a movie (and name the movie) *Wagner, Ride of the Valkyries from Walkure - just about every action movie ever written*
10.	A work used in a cartoon, video game, or commercial *Vivaldi, the Four Seasons*
11.	Simple *Part, Fur Alina*
12.	Complex * Ligeti, Requiem*
13.	A Requiem *Mozart K626*
14.	Reminds you of your childhood *Sullivan, I am the Very Model of a Modern Major General from the Pirates of Penzance*
15.	Reminds you of your adolescence *I still am an adolescent, so it doesn't take much reminding*
16.	Recommend a work to a 6 year old *Beethoven, 5th symphony*
17.	Recommend a work to a 12 year old *Schubert, Moment Musical in F minor*
18.	Recommend a work to an 18 year old *Beethoven, "Pathetique" sonata*
19.	Romantic Love *Liszt, Liebestraum #3*
20.	Death *Penderecki, Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima*
21.	Hope *Beethoven, 9th symphony*
22.	Despair *Albinoni/Giazotto, Adagio in G Minor*
23.	Naïve/Childlike *Ibert, Histoires*
24.	War *Holst, Mars*
25.	Apocalypse *Rachmaninov, C# Minor prelude*
26.	An absolute masterpiece *Bach, WTC*
27.	Happy *Strauss, On the Beautiful Blue Danube*
28.	Sad *Purcell, Funeral Music for Queen Mary*
29.	Fear *Mussorgsky, The Hut on Fowl's Legs from Pictures at an Exhibition*
30.	Anger *Mozart, "Der Holle Rache" (Queen of the Night aria) from Die Zauberflote*
31.	One hit wonder *Pachelbel, Canon in D*
32.	Religious *Bach, Jesu Joy of Man's Desiring*
33.	Nocturne *Chopin's in E Flat*
34.	Strings only or strings emphasis *Brahms, String Sextet*
35.	Brass only or brass emphasis *Sousa, Stars and Stripes Forever*
36.	Woodwind only or WW emphasis *Barber, Wind Quintet (yes, it has a horn in it, sorry)*
37.	Percussion only or Percussion emphasis *Schumann, Kinderscenen*
38.	Choral (alone or minimal accompaniment) *Allegri, Miserere*
39.	Choral with Instrumental Ensemble *Bach, Mass in B Minor*
40.	Piano *CPE Bach, Fantasia in D Minor*
41.	Organ *Rheinberger, Monologues*
42.	Piano Concerto *Grieg's*
43.	Violin Concerto *Paganini #2*
44.	Cello Concerto *Elgar's!*
45.	Woodwind Concerto *Mozart's Clarinet Concerto*
46.	Brass Concerto *Haydn's Trumpet Concerto*
47.	Opera sung in Italian *Mozart, Marriage of Figaro*
48.	Opera sung in German *Mozart, Die Zauberflote*
49.	Opera sung in English *Adès, Powder her Face*
50.	Favorite Artsong/Lieder *Schubert, Der Erlkonig*
51.	Wedding *Mendelssohn, Wedding March*
52.	Funeral *Beethoven, Missa Solemnis*
53.	Music for your own funeral *Something of my own composition, most probably*
54.	Melody *Verdi, La Donna è mobile from Rigoletto*
55.	Harmony *Bach, Organ Prelude in E Minor*
56.	Rhythm *Stravinsky, The Rite of Spring*
57.	Holy *Handel, Messiah*
58.	Unholy *Tartini, Devil's Trill Sonata*
59.	Natural *Cage, 4'33''*
60.	Mechanical *Ligeti, Symphony Poem for 100 metronomes*
61.	Extrovert *Offenbach, Orpheus in the Underworld*
62.	Introvert *Vaughan Williams, Tallis fantasy*
63.	Fragile *Tchaikovsky, March of the Wooden Soldiers*
64.	Indestructible *Dvorak, Slavonic Dances*
65.	Based on a work of literature *Verdi, Othello*
66.	String Quartet *Schnittke #3*
67.	A Sonata *Mendelssohn, Organ Sonata in A*
68.	An Etude *Liszt, Transcendental Etudes: La Campanella*
69.	A Ballet *Ravel, Daphnis et Chloe*
70.	Jazz or Jazz Influenced *Gershwin, Rhapsody in Blue*
71.	Succinct *Webern, Six Pieces for Orchestra*
72.	Large duration *Sorabji, Opus Clavicembalisticum*
73.	Virtuosic *Paganini, 24 caprices*
74.	Soprano aria *Vivaldi, The Agitation of Two Waters*
75.	Tenor aria *Puccini, Nessun Dorma*
76.	Halloween *Saint-Saens, Danse Macabre*
77.	Christmas/Holiday Carol *Gruber, Silent Night*
78.	Unaccompanied (non-keyboard) Bach, Violin sonata #2
79.	Duet *Mozart, Duos for Violin and Viola*
80.	Trio *Debussy, Trio for Flute, Harp and Viola*
81.	Quartet *Beethoven, Grosse Fuge*
82.	Quintet *Schubert, "Trout" quintet*
83.	Electronic *Lucier, I am Sitting in a Room*
84.	Truly innovative *Schoenberg, Three Piano Pieces*
85.	Party! *Mozart, Eine Kleine Nachtmusik (as background music)*
86.	Ancient *Sumer is Icumen In*
87.	Modern *Adès, Concentric Paths*
88.	Outer Space *Ligeti, Atmospheres*
89.	Traveling music *Rossini, William Tell overture*
90.	Meditation *Massenet, Meditation from Thais*
91.	Sex *Ravel, Bolero*
92.	USA *Copland, Appalachian Spring*
93.	France *Ibert, Flute Concerto*
94.	Germany *Dittersdorf, English Dances (I thought they sounded quite German)*
95.	Italy *Vivaldi, Gloria*
96.	Spain *Rodrigo, Concierto de Aranjuez*
97.	Russia *Shostakovich, Waltz #2*
98.	Asia *Dvorak, New World Symphony*
99.	South America *Peruvian Gloria*
100.	Africa *"Nkosi Sikelel iAfrika"*
101.	Eastern European *Liszt, Hungarian Dances*

Well, I did it without repeats!
Also, an extra one:
102. English *Vaughan Williams, Fantasia on Greensleeves*


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

MoonlightSonata, your list makes me happy. There are a lot of brilliant choices as well as several that I can totally relate to:

3. Schnittke Viola Concerto - is one I am checking out right now and really getting into.
5. I sometimes feel the same way - I am also a big fan of it.
18. Pathetique Sonata - I encountered this piece in high school and fell in love with it. I think this is a perfect choice for a teenager.
24. Although in hindsight an obvious choice, one that I didn't consider - brilliant.
29. Brilliant
38. Excellent choice
44. My favorite cello concerto!
53. Very cool. I'd like to hear your work.
56. Brilliant
59. Uber brilliant
60. I gotta hear this piece!
91. HILARIOUS!!!!

I am actually just about to finish my list, and I am struck by the similarities in some of our choices. Very fun. Thanks!


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Cosmos:

9. Great choice - that moment was the shining moment of the whole movie
13. My favorite requiem!
24. Brilliant choice - the first movement is very much in that spirit
37. Very cool choice.
44. Best choice IMHO
56, 69 Brilliant 73 - very interesting!, 78 great choice, 87 I SOOOO TOTALLY AGREE!!!!

Awesome list, many titles I don't know. I'll have to get-a-listenin!


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2015)

102. A Work Ptr Has Never Heard Of *???*


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

This was a lot harder than I thought it would be:


One of the first classical works you fell in love withStravinsky: FirebirdA work you consider highly overratedSibelius: Violin ConcertoA work you consider highly underratedProkofiev: Symphony No.6In Hell, this would be the only work to listen toPachelbel: Canon in DYou might be embarrassed to admit you like this workAnything by Philip GlassA waltz you enjoyJ. Strauss: Emperor WaltzA march you enjoyBarber: Commando MarchA piece of music to pleasantly lull you to sleepAdams: Common Tones in Simple TimeA work used in a movie (and name the movie)Marshall: Fog Tropes (Shutter Island)A work used in a cartoon, video game, or commercialRimsky-Korsakov: ScheherazadeSimpleReich: Six MarimbasComplexCarter: Two DiversionsA RequiemFaure: RequiemReminds you of your childhoodMilhaud: Scaramouche (my mom was a piano teacher)Reminds you of your adolescenceElgar: Enigma VariationsRecommend a work to a 6 year oldRavel: BoleroRecommend a work to a 12 year oldMussorgsky (Ravel): Pictures at an ExhibitionRecommend a work to an 18 year oldHolst: The PlanetsRomantic LoveRachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No.2DeathPurcell: When I am laid in earth from Dido and AeneasHopeProkofiev: Symphony 5DespairMost everything Shostakovich wroteNaïve/ChildlikeLiebermann: Concerto for Flute and OrchestraWarBritten: War RequiemApocalypseProkofiev: Symphony 3An absolute masterpieceSibelius: Symphony 5HappyMozart: Serenade (Gran Partita) in B flat Major, K. 361SadBarber: Adagio for StringsFearShostakovich: Symphony No.7AngerXenakis: MetastaseisOne hit wonderRiley: In CReligiousBach: Bist du Bei MirNocturneDebussy: Three NocturnesStrings only or strings emphasisDvorak: Serenade for StringsBrass only or brass emphasisHindemith: Concert Music for Brass and Strings Woodwind only or WW emphasisDvorak: Serenade for WindsPercussion only or Percussion emphasisPartch: And On The Seventh Day Petals Fell In PetalumaChoral (alone or minimal accompaniment)Lang: Little Match Girl PassionChoral with Instrumental EnsembleBernstein: Chichester PsalmsPianoRzewski: El Pueblo UnidoOrganMessiaen: L'AscensionPiano ConcertoGrieg: Piano ConcertoViolin ConcertoShostakovich: Violin ConcertoCello ConcertoElgar: Cello ConcertoWoodwind ConcertoGubaidulina: Concerto for Bassoon and Low StringsBrass ConcertoHaydn: Trumpet ConcertoOpera sung in ItalianPuccini: ToscaOpera sung in GermanMozart: The Magic FluteOpera sung in EnglishAdams: Nixon in ChinaFavorite Artsong/LiederSchubert: WinterreiseWeddingGrieg: Wedding Day at TroldhaugenFuneralLutoslawski: Funeral MusicMusic for your own funeralTraditional: The Last Rose of SummerMelodyDebussy: Suite BergamasqueHarmonyGlass: KoyaanisqatsiRhythmNancarrow: Studies for Player PianoHolyAllegri: MiserereUnholyCrumb: Black AngelsNaturalBeethoven: Symphony No.6MechanicalProkofiev: Le pas d'acier ExtrovertProkofiev: Piano Concerto No.1IntrovertMessaien: Quartet for the End of TimeFragilePärt: FratresIndestructibleBeethoven: 5Based on a work of literatureBarber: Music for a Scene from ShelleyString QuartetShostakovich: String Quartet 7A SonataHindemith: Sonata for Trumpet and PianoAn EtudeChopin: Etude Op.10 No.12 'Revolutionary'A BalletProkofiev: Romeo and JulietJazz or Jazz InfluencedGershwin: Rhapsody in BlueSuccinctWebern: Five Pieces for OrchestraLarge durationFeldman: String Quartet No.2VirtuosicProkofiev: Piano Concerto No.2Soprano ariaAdes: "Five Fathoms Deep" from The TempestTenor ariaPuccini: "Nessun dorma" from TurandotHalloweenPenderecki: ThrenodyChristmas/Holiday CarolVaughan Williams: HodieUnaccompanied (non-keyboard) Bach: Partitas for Solo ViolinDuetStravinsky: Fanfare for a New TheatreTrioDebussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola, and HarpQuartetBartok: Quartet for Strings No.4QuintetArnold: Brass QuintetElectronicVarese: Poeme ElectroniqueTruly innovativeStravinsky: Rite of SpringParty!Daugherty: Elvis EverywhereAncientCrumb: Ancient Voices of ChildrenModernAdams: HarmonielehreOuter SpaceStockhausen: Cosmic PulsesTraveling musicAdams: The Chairman DancesMeditationFeldman: Rothko ChapelSexColtrane: In a Sentimental MoodUSAShuman, William: Symphony No.3FranceRavel: Le Tombeau de CouperinGermanyBrahms: Symphony No.4Italy Berio: Sequenza VII, per oboeSpainAlbeniz: IberiaRussiaUstvolskaya: Symphony No.4AsiaTakemitsu: Requieum for StringsSouth AmericaGinastera: Harp ConcertoAfricaJansson: To the Mothers in BrazilEastern European
Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

tknowlton said:


> MoonlightSonata, your list makes me happy. There are a lot of brilliant choices as well as several that I can totally relate to:
> 
> 3. Schnittke Viola Concerto - is one I am checking out right now and really getting into.
> 5. I sometimes feel the same way - I am also a big fan of it.
> ...


Thanks for all the compliments - they were really lovely.
Wonderful to hear that you're getting into the Schnittke Concerto. It really is an amazing piece, as is much of his other work.
I am something of a list fanatic too. I tend to list things for no good reason.
Please do post your list when you have finished, I'd be fascinated to see 

Edit: Oops, seems I was a few seconds late. Interesting how several of our choices were the same. I'll have a look at some of the ones there I haven't heard of - they sound fascinating.


----------

